# "A Dog's Purpose"



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I just finished this book; has anyone else read it? I really liked it. It is fiction, but I think really gets into the mind of a dog. Sad, but not heartbreaking if you know what I mean. The dog is a GSD sometimes...I won't explain that so you can find out for yourself.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Read it  I really enjoyed it too. 
Loved loved loved how the book finished!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've read it. It's a beautiful book. I read it about a month after Cash passed and it really helped me.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm always up for a good book. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmmm I might have to find and read this book. The morning after Amadeus died my mom texted me to see how I was doing and I was feeding the horses trying not to sob. She told me what she had told my 6 year old sister, who had been up most of the night crying. She said "It will be hard, but as as I told Adelaide, "better to have him for a time than not at all." He served his purpose in life very well."


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Just to make sure...by W. Bruce Cameron, correct?


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup, here is a link to Amazon: Amazon.com: A Dog's Purpose (9780765326263): W. Bruce Cameron: Books


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Picked it up last night after the kids went to bed. Was going to read a chapter or two. Next thing I know, its midnight and half the book is finished. So far really great! It might sound cliche, but I couldn't put it down. Thanks for recommending!

'Bailey' is a riot!!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

oh I love this book!!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I read it but didn't like it. I thought it was condescending and preachy.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I loved it! And have lent my copy out to many family and friends and they have all enjoyed it a great deal.
Sheilah


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

I listened to the audio of this book. Loved it although afterward I kept wondering what my dog was thinking a little too much!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I really liked this book.


----------

